
What is the best tool for tracking todos, projects, meeting notes? - joflicu
What do you use? Paper and pen vs electronic. Sometimes I find paper and pen works best when I am in a meeting where someone is presenting a complicated topic or problem.
======
Gedxx
For work I use a mix between [https://app.asana.com/](https://app.asana.com/)
for long projects , [https://slack.com](https://slack.com) as intranet and
team communication and so much gmail for TO DO tasks.

My daily workflow includes a huge quantitie of mails which can b e threated as
micro-tasks. I have a complex gmail inbox configuration with labels and
filters.

But your best choice depends on the way you work and the nature of it

------
karma20
Todos: I use Trello with a handful of boards, most containing _Getting Things
Done_ style lists (Today, Tomorrow, This Week, Sometime).

Note-taking: I settled on Bear after trying Apple Notes, Evernote, and
OneNote. While I can't search inside scanned docs, the UX is polished and
syncing is flawless if you're in the Apple ecosystem.

------
tjr
Todos/Projects: I like Things on MacOS / iOS.

Meeting notes: I can't take notes in real time very well on a computer,
tablet, phone, etc. I scribble notes in a cheap notebook, and then later
rewrite the notes, either with better (slower) handwriting into a nice
notebook, if the notes are for me personally, or into (e.g.) a Google document
or wiki page, if they are to share with others.

------
ryanchants
Todos: taskbook[1]

Notes: Any decent quality paper and .38mm Uni-ball Signo

1:
[https://github.com/klaussinani/taskbook](https://github.com/klaussinani/taskbook)

------
pmdulaney
As far as apps go, I would say Workflowy.

But I don't use it for that; I prefer 3x5 cards for todos.

But Workflowy REALLY shines as a way of hierarchically storing bookmarks

------
rman666
I use iOS/macOS Notes now.

I also liked Microsoft OneNote iOS/macOS, but Notes seems even better.

------
Trias11
Google Keep

Love this little piece of shit

~~~
pmdulaney
Ha! It's been around for 6 years or so, but I'd never heard of it before.
Thanks.

------
theSealedTanker
Learn yourself some Org Mode.

------
notomorrow
todoist + evernote + trello

------
abertaut
Notes

